# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  the WBF

## bigkev

here ya go pete. i have the wbf's first show on video. strydom was awesome.

----------


## bigkev

.

----------


## bigkev

,

----------


## Pete235

Thanks Kev. You're just like the character "Red", in the movie "The Skawshank Redemption"...a man who knows how to get things  :Smilie:

----------


## bigkev

"i have been known, to get things......from time to time." i love that movie!

----------


## Mallet

I still wouldn't suck dick for a couple of beers! :LOL:  (shawshank)

----------


## bigkev

na, but after 20yrs, i would tar the shit out of a roof!

----------


## Mallet

:ROFLOL:

----------

